# Calculadora de seccion para cables



## Hermetica (May 15, 2013)

Buenas, navegando encontre esta calculadora que según creo no solo serviria para los cables del auto sino tambien para cableados en general, corrijanme si me equivoco.

Las unidades de la calculadora son las mas usuales:
Potencia - Watts
Voltaje - Volts
Intensidad - Amperes
Longitud - Metros

Sección - mm².
Resistencia - ohmios.

http://www.solocarputer.com/archivos/calculadora_cable.html

Saludos!


----------

